# Holes in the yard up against the house



## Lawdav45 (Feb 2, 2019)

I noticed 2 holes in my yard up against the base of my deck and was wondering what caused these and how to get rid of them? 

I initially thought it was a mole, but I have not seen any holes thru-out the yard as is typical with moles. It is about the size of a quarter or half dollar.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Chipmunk maybe? Get some rat and mouse traps, use peanut butter, see what you catch.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Possible snake holes. 
Where are you in general?


----------



## Lawdav45 (Feb 2, 2019)

didnt know that snakes dig holes


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Snakes can't dig holes they can only occupy them after a different critter has already dug it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

sestivers said:


> Snakes can't dig holes they can only occupy them after a different critter has already dug it.


I didn't say the snake dug it.:smile:
Some snakes can burrow but what reminded me of snakes was no piled up dirt. "No debris or spider webs."
I've lived in some snakey countries.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

http://icwdm.org/inspection/GroundHoles.aspx


http://icwdm.org/handbook/rodents/GroundSqirrels/GroundSquirrels.pdf


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Rodents dig burrows, in the ground, and add ventilation holes to them that look very much like those.

There probably is an entrance hole somewhere else in the yard, and this may be a vent to cool their nesting area. 

Snakes do inhabit burrows that they have killed the rodent that dug it. 


ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Lawdav45, please tell us where you are, city/county and state/province. That might provide a clue to your situation.

Also, see if you can look behind the boards shown in the upper part of the picture. Sometimes you can spot other activity or even the critters themselves.

Knowing what kind of critter it is will be very important.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Judging by the size, I'd say either a chipmunk or a vole.


----------

